# Introducing new angel to established male



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a 75 gallon community tank.
Recently, my female from a pair of angels died. I bought a new female, adult size and introduced her into the tank. The male was immediately interested by proceded to "bully" her. He is not damaging her, but chases and nips at her. This morning she was fine, but hiding along the back of the tank. If the bullying continues, should I remove her? Introduce another female with her? Any suggestions??


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would add one or two more. Just so the male (and female) can choose. Than rehome the other female(s) that he doesnt pair with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess it depends on the male's personality. 
I have a pair in a 39g where the male is often attacking his female to the point that she has to hide. They are fighting and spawning often and they are together without issues for more than 3 years.
And then I had a single male, in another tank. Few months ago I introduced a new female. Right away he started his courtship by shaking his fins, cutting her way and gently guided her to his territory. I never seen them fighting. They get along very well but he likes to eat her eggs.....


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*introducing a new female to an adult male*

Now the male just hides in the top back corner of the tank and will not swim about ---- should I get a second and third female or just try another or ride it out??? It's hard to know what to do with these guys!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

How sure are you that the new one is a female?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

